# CC hits for cougar?



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

anyone yet? :O•-:


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

nope not yet prob next week but who knows


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

chet what unit did you put in for and how many pts did you have?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got my UN-email.....


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Just got my UN-email.....


I just received mine as well, same for the wife.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

how many pts did you guys have and what unit did you put in for


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Cache wife had three points I had two.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

got mine looks like were going hunting on the vernon again


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

mack you guys do any good out on the vernon


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

yeap its not a good unit if you dont have the snow to play with but in time we will getter done looks like there 
is only three permits this year so there wont be a crowding issue just patience


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

i ran into a houndsman out there last year helped me get my toyota unstuck that wasnt you by chance was it. i think he said he was from genola


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

not me but i would have helped out if it had been


----------

